# Gun stock refinishing Question



## Woodscrew (Apr 19, 2008)

I did a post on here awhile back where I had refinished my stock using the True Oil Stock Refinish. It was a really pretty and shiny Luster to it when I finished. Well I'm just getting back around to putting the gun back together and nnoticed how most of the luster on the stock that I had when I got finished with it is gone. What do I need to do to bring that luster back and make it last? Thought I remembered someone talking about using floor wax or something but wasn't sure.


----------



## RJY66 (Apr 19, 2008)

I've only done a couple of stocks, but if you want, you can make the stock very shiny by putting on a bunch of coats and letting them build up.  Some people buff it back down with steel wool, the Birchwood Casey stock sheen,  or rottenstone to make it have more of a satin "rubbed in" finish, but making something shiny with tru-oil should never be a problem if you put on enough coats!  

I don't know why the stock would dull over a short period of time.  Maybe as the finish cured, more of it was absorbed into the wood and you just need to build some more up on the surface.  If you want it shiny take some tru-oil and thin it 50-50 with mineral spirits.  Very lightly buff the stock with 0000 steel wool and then apply the thinned tru oil with a small piece of old t-shirt rag or something equivalent.  I had better luck applying thin tru-oil with a rag than my fingers.  Repeat until you get the look you want.  

I don't think that wax will change the gloss level of your stock very much.  It is mostly for protection.  I would wait two or three months before waxing the stock to make sure the oil is cured.


----------



## Woodscrew (Apr 19, 2008)

I put several coats of the tru oil on it. I forget how many now. Around 5 or 6 coats and had the finish I liked as far as the luster anyways. But after sitting for a couple of months that luster faded away. I mean its still a bit shiny but nothing like it was. I used an old sock when I put the tru oil on but I don't really think it matteres what you use to put it on with as long as you get a fairly even coat. Guess i'll just live with it. Its an cheaper gun anyways I was just practicing on but I would like to know why it did this for future stocks I may do.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 19, 2008)

Maybe post some pics, so we can see your stock....

I finished the Hawken in my avitar about 20 yrs ago and it
it still has a high shine....It was completely "white" wood when
I started and I put at least 20-25 coats on it....Did not thin the
Tru-oil at all and buffed till smooth with 0000 steel wool between
coats...at least 24 hrs drying time between coats.....


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 19, 2008)

If you want that high finish you have to go a loooong way w/ just oil.
I soak in boiled linseed for a few days. I heavy coat and wrap in saran wrap. then hand apply. Then 5-6 coats of poly or 6-7 coats of marine varnish.
Varnish is awesome. poly can look like Remington plastic but it is buffable.

cw


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 25, 2008)

Tru Oil for the de-lustered look ? Or is linseed oil a better choice ?


----------



## GHP (Apr 25, 2008)

Tru-Oil will give you a shiny finish but not as glossy as polyeurethane. I still prefer the oil finish though. 

I always use several coats of Johnson's paste wax after the oil has had a few weeks to get as hard and dry as it is going to get. You can buff the wax to a pretty high luster.

GHP


----------

